
Google Will Hit 100% Renewable Energy This Year - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/37308-google-renewable-energy-goal
======
staticautomatic
Yeah but what about their water consumption?

~~~
Caveman_Coder
> "Yeah but what about their water consumption?"

Sure, they use a lot of water compared to you and I, but their WUE is one of
the best in the whole datacenter industry. Aside from reliability, GCP focuses
on reducing PUE and WUE. Their efforts in reducing PUE have outpaced their WUE
gains, but believe me, they're constantly working on improving their water
consumption.

When they starting using AI in their datacenters[1] they saw pretty
significant gains in both PUE and WUE, as an example.

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2016/7/21/12246258/google-
deepmind-...](https://www.theverge.com/2016/7/21/12246258/google-deepmind-ai-
data-center-cooling)

EDIT: Added Google AI datacenter story link

